# Seaview Diorama



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I found this at Uncle Oldies site: http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage-dioramas/00049.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Little close to the iceberg there.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

How are those guys in the bow still standing up?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Where's the run off?  rr


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

By magnetic shoes and firmly grasping an imaginary railing?
Incidentally, was it ever finally determined which is the exact shade of grey to use on the upper hull? I've got 5 different Seaviews in different shades of grey, none of which looks "dead on", all of which are either too light or too dark.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And since I have your undivided attention, would you perchance to remember WHICH shade of grey was agreed upon and ever so kindly tell me, dear F91????


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes..., it's gray according to John. Actually, it's been discussed around here quite a bit and John probably remembers what the consensus was. I'm not that concerned about the "proper" color, if you look at the photos of the different sized studio models, they all look to be different colors!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, that was the cause of the quandry in the first place, the originals all WERE different colors, and were highlighted and darkened for better underwater photography.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

O/T seaview, but you should take a trip over here to Nevada and visit Virginia City. The real "old west "
Bert


----------

